# Who makes scopes for cabela's?



## budgetprepp-n

I was looking at scopes at Cabela's and I was wondering if anyone knew how made them.
And if they were any good? I'm looking at the Multi turret .223

Cabela's Multi-Turret Riflescopes : Cabela's


----------



## csi-tech

I bought one of their Alaska Guide models and it was a damned fine scope. Looking at it I can't tell you who manufactured it but it is a quality piece. Highly recommend their scopes. Stay away from BSA, Barska and the newer Tasco stuff. Unless you like fog and spinning reticules, then by all means.


----------



## bigdogbuc

csi-tech said:


> I bought one of their Alaska Guide models and it was a damned fine scope. Looking at it I can't tell you who manufactured it but it is a quality piece. Highly recommend their scopes. Stay away from BSA, Barska and the newer Tasco stuff. Unless you like fog and spinning reticules, then by all means.


What's the matter with the new Tasco stuff? I've put the Tasco Varmint Target on three of my rifles and they worked great. Fantastic for that matter. But the last one was probably 6 or 7 years ago so maybe not "new" like the "new" you're talking about...? Interested to know what you do...


----------



## James m

$6.97 six dollars and ninety seven cents.

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Bushnell-4-x-15-Rim-Fire-Scope/16767721

What's it good for at $6.97?


----------



## bigdogbuc

James m said:


> $6.97 six dollars and ninety seven cents.
> 
> Walmart: Tasco Rimfire 4X15 Scope
> 
> What's it good for at $6.97?


I know what $6.97 is good for; A quad vente, 6 pump white chocolate mocha from Starbucks!


----------



## csi-tech

I bought a Tasco scope 3 years ago and put it on my NEF sidekick muzzleloader. I took it to the range and got the iron sights dialed in then put the scope rings on and my Tasco World Class 3x9X40. I zeroed it for 1" high at 100 yards. Based on my Hornady MZ sabot it should have been dead on at 150 yards and about two inches low at 200 yards. Beyond that I was shooting their hooves. The first day I took it to the woods the reticule was spinning around. I figured it would still be on as the center of the crosshairs weren't moving. At 8:02am an 8 point walked through my food plot. The scope had been sitting in my lap and was completely fogged over. Fortunately the deer ate purple top turnips until I could clear it and nailed him. I returned the scope and bought a Korean made Bushnell banner that has been bullet proof so far. Just my experience.


----------



## sparkyprep

bigdogbuc said:


> I know what $6.97 is good for; A quad vente, 6 pump white chocolate mocha from Starbucks!


No way am I paying $7 for a cup of coffee. Lol


----------



## rjd25

I've been looking for a good somewhat cheap scope for a project I am doing. It needs to be able to handle the recoil from a 7.62x54R round. I've heard of cheap scopes actually shattering from the recoil. Any recommendations?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Stay away from BSA, Barska, A guy at work is going elk hunting in Montana. Taking two guns, a WSM-caliber unknown to me, and a 300 win mag that needed a scope. Bought a Barska scope from Farm and Fleet for $80. At the range he cannot figure out why his groups vary so much??!! When his other rifle shoots tight groups, again, scope on this rifle unknown. To me, $80 is a rimfire scope. Told him, but he would have none of it, he's hunted elk once before and he knows everything! If a $100 scope was as good as a $4-500 scope, the spendy boys would be out of business. jmho.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

James m said:


> $6.97 six dollars and ninety seven cents.
> 
> Walmart: Tasco Rimfire 4X15 Scope
> 
> What's it good for at $6.97?


Who writes descriptions for these items anyway!!?? "The Tasco Rimfire 4x15 Scope is specially designed for .22 caliber shooters who want to take their plinking and small game hunting seriously".lol


----------



## James m

I don't know who writes that stuff. I want to know who used to write the descriptions for the cabelas catalog. Everything had a lanyard bail. You could order a griddle and a cast iron pot and they would both come with a lanyard bail!

Oh on the x54 I would look up the feet per second and the energy along with the weight of the bullet and try to match with a more common round. The basic dimensions are similar to 7.62 .308 but a little bigger. I don't know off hand the grains and fps. A .300 or .338? Is an original starlight scope an option  ?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Some of this stuff is funnier than the Sunday Comics!


----------



## budgetprepp-n

rjd25 said:


> I've been looking for a good somewhat cheap scope for a project I am doing. It needs to be able to handle the recoil from a 7.62x54R round. I've heard of cheap scopes actually shattering from the recoil. Any recommendations?


I have been looking at scopes and what about a scope made for a shotgun?

I have a AR in the form of a .22 I bought a cheap scope for it but I bought a scope
for an AR-15 5.56 and it seamed to work ok so far

I know when I watch my son shoot my 7.62x54 it looks like a lot of KA-Pow


----------



## rjd25

There is for sure a big kick with the 7.62x54. I have a Mosin Nagant and it is simply un-firable with the metal stock butt. You will need shoulder surgery after 10 rounds. I have heard that people have been having issues with mounted scopes on them because they move so much after a few shots. That is kind of what I mean. I am not sure if a 20$ scope will hold up to that amount of kick.


----------

